# hungry speck



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice spec. I am sure there are few people who know how to target them in the summer. Pretty interesting that you caught one on that lure.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i think this is the first time i have seen one caught on top water


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

They taste any different when you catch them on topwater??

Good job.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Small, floating black and gold rebels or rapalas produce specs on a regular basis in the tannic waters here in NE florida.
During the evening feeds the specs are active topwater predators...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1233444759

That spec was feeling ambitious, must be part warmouth.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Ha, that's cool!  Was it an aggressive, visible strike or more subtle? I'm pretty sure I've seen a speck or two try to nail a topwater popper fly before, but I've never hooked one.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That is an unusual catch, but what caught my eye was the great looking fishing water that you are in.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

That's really cool Eric I have never seen that before I will have to give that a try in the evening while they are feeding.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> i think this is the first time i have seen one caught on top water


If that's the same MirrOlure that I think it is, it's not completely top water. More like subsurface shallow water lure. ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

It's the mitchell's mojo!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

geesh...could have went all day with out seeing your face in the picture. really takes away from the catch you know.



Nice job young man.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> geesh...could have went all day with out seeing your face in the picture. really takes away from the catch you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job young man.


yeah, same to you sweet lips.  :-*

and yeah, that's not a top water lure, it sinks slow like the mirrodine shad, cept this one is supposed to be an anchovy lookin' kinda thing I guess.  :-?

For those that haven't tried one, if you keep it moving while twitchin' the rod tip it will "walk-the-dog" just under the surface as opposed to up on top like a spook, kinda neat really. I bet the snook trout and reds would wear it out. Could be my nextist favorite plug behind a mirrodine.  

Anyway, I happened to be goin' slow and this speck smacked it maybe a foot below the surface.   

And I still contend a speck hitting that close to the surface in 90+ degree heat is indeed a rare event.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > geesh...could have went all day with out seeing your face in the picture. really takes away from the catch you know.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



I can vouch for the snook and trout loving that lure. It was a mainstay in my tackle box for every mingo trip. Until I traded it to a friend for a MirrOdine. lol His favorite lure is that same one. Mine is the MirrOdine. I had lost my MirrOdine and he wanted that lure, so we traded. 

I can tell you that the trout and snook crushed that lure. I caught over 10 snook one day and a handful of trout on that lure but in the Chartreuse and white combo. It's much deadlier in the Chart/White color combo. As is any MirrOlure.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree the mirrodine probably gets the nod between these two and I would say primarily because of the deeper pilchard like body, reflects more light, etc and of course is the genetic equivalent to the top natural baits in these parts.  

IMHO these two Mirrolures are the most significant plugs I've used in a long long time though. I can't get past buying one every time I pass them on the rack.


----------

